# Chrome problems using Window 8.1



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi,
For over a week now, I've been having problems accessing a website that I probably go to at least once a day. I kept getting the Oops! Google Chrome can't find (address)
Problem is, this site is my banking site. As you can imagine, this makes me nervous. I contacted the bank.. they have no problem getting into thier own site, no other members are reporting problems. The odd thing is, I was able to, briefly, access the site....but was never able to do so twice in a row. Could not log in, log out and then gain access again. Got Oops message again. I have no idea why I was able to get in those 3 times.

I checked my Norton Antivirus.. it found and removed 3 tracking cookies.....unrelated to my website. I tried uninstalling Chrome....did not help. I also can not get in using IE or even Firefox, now. I feel this is a Chrome problem because I made the mistake of going to Google Support Forums and saw that many others were having the same issue for roughly the last 2 weeks or so. I followed all instructions for deselecting things in settings..I also did a netsh winsock reset. I did a system restore going back to 3/12/14. I checked to make sure that Chrome had access through my firewall. I installed and ran Malwarebytes... it found 1 issue and quarantined/fixed it

These are the messages I'm getting when I try and access the site...I'm now getting 'This web page is not available" with 2 options. 1 being "retry" and the other "more" where it shows this, below

The server at www.stjeanscu.com can't be found, because the DNS lookup failed. DNS is the network service that translates a website's name to its Internet address. This error is most often caused by having no connection to the Internet or a misconfigured network. It can also be caused by an unresponsive DNS server or a firewall preventing Google Chrome from accessing the network.
Check your Internet connection.
Check any cables and reboot any routers, modems, or other network devices you may be using.
Check your DNS settings.
Contact your network administrator if you're not sure what this means.
Try disabling network prediction.
Go to the Chrome menu > Settings > Show advanced settings... and deselect "Predict network actions to improve page load performance." If this does not resolve the issue, we recommend selecting this option again for improved performance.
Allow Chrome to access the network in your firewall or antivirus settings.
If it is already listed as a program allowed to access the network, try removing it from the list and adding it again.
If you use a proxy server...
Check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server: Go to the Chrome menu > Settings > Show advanced settings... > Change proxy settings... > LAN Settings and deselect "Use a proxy server for your LAN".
Error code: ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED

Before I was getting that error message/code I was getting this one, below. Sorry, I lost the actual whole message/instruction, but I did manage to find the actual error

DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN

Since the ERR_NAME_NOT_RESLOVED thing is new, I have not tried all the suggestions. Also, because they seem more than a bit over my head, technical wise.

I am at my wits end, here. I find the so called Support at Google Products/Chrome useless. They do not answer all questions/problems.

I really used to love Chrome... but it seems to be causing me problems...at this point, sadly, all I want to do is resolve this website issue, uninstall Chrome (unless, you smart techguys here not only undo this but fix it so it does not happen again) and use some other browser.

I'm not even sure if this is the right place to post this question. I put Chrome in the search and saw that it was posted in many different sections... saw no dedicated Chrome forum.

Not sure what else I should add? Windows 8.1 Google Chrome version 33

Please, please can you guys help?

Thank you,
McE


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

May be a DNS problem. Try a free public DNS server.


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> May be a DNS problem. Try a free public DNS server.


Hi Terry,
Ok, I went to that site and I'm following the instructions for changing the DNS. I have 2 questions before I start.
Does it make a difference whose or what DNS address in? IOW, opendns gives their DNS number/address

I saw this suggested at the Chrome support site and they gave Google dns address/number. I'm assuming the instructions/process would still be the same, yes? Not even sure why I would even think to consider using the google dns since it is a google chrome problem. Should I be considering using google dns?

I'm at the point in networks >open network and sharing center>properties>highlight TCP/IPv4>properties>use the following DNS server address option and fill out prefered DNS and alternet DNS

which brings me to my 2nd question. I don't see a Network icon on my desktop. I do see Network connections if I right click the windows 4 window icon in the bottom left...when i click on that (the recently introduced start menu for windows 8.1) it brings up the Network Connections and it it has 2 options on the left side is ethernet and it says network cable unplugged and then lists my modem/router
other option is wi-fi and lists my wi-fi home number. Does this matter that it is wi-fi...I chose not to go through the process of changing the DNS for routers and clicked on computers.windows 8
so, I double clicked on that and it brings up a dialog box called wi-fi status .... I then clicked properties which brought me to highlighting TCP/IPv4.properties and needing to fill in the new DNS
What if this goes wrong? How do I undo? I may be wrong but it seems to me that this is what connects me.....will i even be able to get back in anywhere.

This is nervewracking...and scary... and it pisses me off, no end, that google chrome is not required to have real support, dedicated support, for their problems! Like a phone number where someone knowledgeable then WALKS you though the fix.

Anyway, please hang in here with me. I really do appreciate any and all help from you and this site

Thanks... I won't be changing anything until I hear back from you... (or someone else?)
McE


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Well,I went ahead and went through with the DNS didn't use googles. Used opendsn
It didn't work...I followed the instructions, completely. Twice.

So this is where I am, now. Having to find a "solution" or "support" from opendns. Gotta tell ya, it's about as much fun as google product support... and so far, just as productive.

Can someone please offer some assistance?

Thank you,
McE


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

removed double posting


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can undo assigning a particular DNS by following the same steps except instead of selecting "use this DNS" select "obtain DNS auto."

Using the OpenDNS server you still got the message "The server at www.stjeanscu.com can't be found, because the DNS lookup failed"? If so, try Google's (8.8.8.8). That's the one I'm using, and have no trouble with that URL.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See if you can access the site by pasting this IP address into your URL address bar

*208.35.188.57*

If it is a Domain Name Server problem on your computer that will get you in.

Are all other websites that you have tried accessible OR have you had a problem with any other *secure site*
The site you are trying is a secure site
hence the https address
https://www.stjeanscu.com/home/home

I see you are using Norton - Norton had an update that caused this problem, but it was apparently resolved by a patch issued on Live Update to Norton back in December 2013
Whether it has again arisen with Norton following another update, I do not know, as I personally would not let Norton anywhere near any computer I own

However THAT is only my opinion. I am sure some people will say how excellent Norton is


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> You can undo assigning a particular DNS by following the same steps except instead of selecting "use this DNS" select "obtain DNS auto."
> 
> Using the OpenDNS server you still got the message "The server at www.stjeanscu.com can't be found, because the DNS lookup failed"? If so, try Google's (8.8.8.8). That's the one I'm using, and have no trouble with that URL.


I guess I didn't explain myself too well. I was not able to successfully change/add the OpenDNS address.numbers. After going through the instructions for doing that, it takes you to a page to check if you are, in fact, now using OpenDNS.

The address numbers were entered...you could see that when I went back to try again. For whatever reason the number/address change didn't "take"

Anyway, to answer the other question. Yes, I know that the site I couldn't get into was a secure site and no, no other sites, secure or otherwise, were refusing entry. And it wasn't my bank who was having a problem. I called them, they had no problem, no other members reported problems and I was able to get in there on 3 separate occasions, however briefly. 
The guy at the bank, who I am fairly friendly with (it's a small community Credit Union) called their tech people and he had me do many of the things I later saw suggested as fixes at the Google Chrome Forum.

Still, my DH is a huge technophobe...let's just say the "call waiting" beep thing still eludes him. 
Dh "Is that me or them? Who's beeping? Slight, very slight, exaggeration. 

He does not even know how to turn on this computer. None of this is because he is not smart enough to master it. It, technology, most of it anyway, that we all find so very useful and convenient, he simply feels is annoying and intrusive and he has no interest in it. He knows it CAN be useful....but mostly, he judges it by all the ridiculous nonsense he hears, endlessly, and all over the place, about who tweeted who.. what is the latest YouTube Hit and whose kid just picked their nose for the first time, breathlessly announced on Facebook.

So, as you can imagine it took me a L-----O-----N-----G time to convince him that he could check his account at the bank online. Not online banking, oh no. Just simply having access to look and see what is going in and out.

So now, the only site that I can't get into is this one. And I, not only, can't fix it , I can't even tell him why it is broke. It has not been a happy household around these here parts for the last week and 1/2. lol

The good news is my problem is fixed! I'll tell you how it got fixed. In Network Connections, under Wi-Fi Status>properties>Wi-Fi Properties Box> Networking......I scrolled down to Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6) and unchecked/disabled it. So now, my Wi-Fi Status says 
Connected
Internet Protocol Version 4 Connectivity: Internet
Internet Protocol Version 6 Connectivity: No Network Access

I had already, twice, put in the OpenDNS address/numbers, so didn't need to do that again. By this time I was so frustrated and tired of this BS that I didn't want to UNDO, or even DO, anything else.

For whatever reason, disabling IPv6 not only fixed the Oops and error message problems it also allowed me to change the DNS.

For some reason this was not compatible to that site...I don't know why all of a sudden this happened. I'm just glad, very glad, that it is now fixed.

I thank you for your time and assistance, guys.
If I ever have another problem, I will know where to go. ;0

McE

was going to edit, never mind


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am pleased it is sorted.
I wonder how IPv6 got checked to use, as it is not usually configured automatically and was not presumably so configured when you did not have the problem.

Normally I would have expected that to affect other website connection and not just the one.

For interest this is the Norton issue I refer to 
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/v91079627_EndUserProfile_en_us

However the main aspect is of course it is sorted.


----------



## Coolyou (Feb 29, 2008)

IPv6 is enabled by default since introduced in Windows.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree and should have said that it is not, by default set as the preferred protocol unless the 30 day checks automated in Windows 8 show that both 4 and 6 are working


The choice of the preferred protocol is automatic and the disabling of 6 can have an adverse effect on the efficiency of windows updates and the downloading of Store applications which are configured to use the IPv6 if available


If the system was working at first with 6 enabled and the site in question was accessible then clearly it was NOT the problem that appears to have been solved by disabling IPv6. The reason is that when both are enabled the choice of the protocol is automatically processed


Bing for just one instance will not work well if only IPv4 is available and increasingly users will find that more and more problems will be experienced with connection reliability on IPv4


That all said Coolyou - you are correct and I apologise for my wrong wording


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Coolyou said:


> IPv6 is enabled by default since introduced in Windows.


Good to know! Cuz it sure wasn't me! Yesterday was the first time I've ever even been in Network Connections!
That was what was so baffling about this....it was out of the blue, at a site I'm in and out of, all the time. And even after the problem started, I could, sometimes (only 3, but still) get in.

There are like a million posts at the Google Products>Google Chrome Support Board with this same problem. Getting the oops and 
DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN.

Chrome either works fabulously for me...and, then, it doesn't.

Twice before I've had it, suddenly go crazy on me. First thing that goes bad is you are in middle of composing email.. and all of a sudden you can't. When you type/hit certain letters or numbers or any symbols on the keyboard they do crazy ****. The address bar becomes impossible to use.. hitting certain keys (and the certain keys keep changing) sends you to the desktop or other places... just about everywhere except where you are trying to get. Then the mouse goes crazy....pointer/cursor is all over the screen.. and then it disappears. Only to show up again and takes you somewhere else. At this point it is VERY, VERY difficult to go anywhere, never mind the Google Chrome forum. Oddly enough, when this happens.. so far twice, it also affects IE. Even the features on the address bar, itself, change to a search feature sometimes... a little search icon actually shows at the end of the address bar.

This latest problem also affected IE.. and I even installed Firefox... got same sort of message just worded differently

Both times this happened I've had to uninstall Chrome and then do a system refresh or a complete system restore. I think it also has something to do with Windows 8.1 (and this happened also before I did the Windows 8 update to 8.1) and the way it "works" with Chrome..also, with the Automatic Windows Updates? It is so bad that I end up forgetting everything I've done to fix it the previous time. Both times I've then had to re install Windows 8.1... not fun, either. Evidently, you need to get it through the Windows Store and you should see a link to download it.. there is no download showing for me... I forget now how I got it. Suffice to say, it was a huge PIA.

Oh, did I tell you that this happened when I was brand new to Windows 8, brand new to a notebook./laptop versus a PC....a laptop with a touch pad...and that stupid, stupid 'Charms" bar that shows up at the slightest movement. First thing I did was go out and buy a USB mouse. 'Course, the mouse doesn't help when this happens.

I don't really know.... and I really hope it doesn't happen again.. or at least, anytime soon. I wish so badly when it is happening that I could have someone do a "remote" assistance thing. Just don't know where to go to find someone to do that.

Thanks for the heads up on the Norton.. I just read that I should get rid of it and that I can rely on Windows Defender and Windows Essentials (is that what it's called?). This ASUS notebook comes with Mcafee installed, and my ISP, Comcast offers Norton for free, also. I uninstalled the McAfee and downloaded the Norton.. I only use the anti-virus and firewall.

I was just thinking of getting rid of it, BUT.. I hate doin' things to this... when I'm not having problems.. it's been my experience that whenever i get it in my head that I should start "improving" this, I end up with problems.

And after a whole week and 1/2 of a major problem, I ain't, exactly, up for more problems, potential or otherwise.

Thanks again, guys

McE


----------



## Coolyou (Feb 29, 2008)

The thing with IPv6 is that it's to supplement the lack of IP's within the Global Network. I'm not sure if there are any current ISP's utilizing the protocol and issuing addresses to their customers, but it's been out for quite a while. Also from what I read Chrome does utilize it, but as to what extent I'm not sure and not interested to know, but having it disabled won't hurt Chrome. However, in current versions of Windows 7,8,8.1 anyone that has a Homegroup setup requires IPv6 to be enabled, otherwise it will not work, however, with it disabled you'll still be able to view standard networking shares under IPv4. 

All I can say is that it's safe to disable it, if not using Homegroups, nothing wrong with it enabled or disabled. IPv4 isn't going anywhere soon, since there are millions of Legacy Systems and Mainframes that still utilize it.


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> I agree and should have said that it is not, by default set as the preferred protocol unless the 30 day checks automated in Windows 8 show that both 4 and 6 are working
> 
> The choice of the preferred protocol is automatic and the disabling of 6 can have an adverse effect on the efficiency of windows updates and the downloading of Store applications which are configured to use the IPv6 if available
> 
> ...


Yikes! Not happy to hear that Macboat. First, I'm not actually the one who disabled it..sorry, should have mentioned it. In my attempts to fix the problem with the OpenDNS numbers/address thing...I saw where it said it is best to configure through my Router... I really didn't want to do that. Mainly because i would have to call my ISP, Comcast , I suspected, for info. that I didn't know, or had forgotten. Sure enough, soon as I, finally figured out the address of my router, it takes me to an Xfinity (Comcast Internet) 'Log In" page that asks for my user name and password..... even though, I'm fairly certain, I've never ever visited this page. So, had to call them anyway. I don't know if you know this, but Comcast stopped giving any kind of support for free a long time ago. Sure enough....the woman tells me, I have never been in Manage my Router and gives me the UN and PW... WTF!!!

Then, I tell her why I need to get in there (to find my preferences, I'm told by opendns) is because I'm having a DNS problem and explain to her what is happening. '
Course, 1st thing she says is this a bank problem, not comcast. Then she transfers me to someone who can help with DNS problems. 1st thing he says is "DNS problems are not handled here.. will transfer you to "support" This is a fee based service that is subcontracted out by Comcast. It is useless.. ask me how I know. 'Course, you don't find out just how useless it is until you have signed up and PAID for it!

Anyway, before I could say much, I got disconnected. Against my better judgement, I called back.. 1st woman, again, said, bank problem, not comcast prob. Says she will transfer me to Signature Support (2nd rung in escalation hierarchy) same as other 1st woman did.. just didn't call it that. Anyway, Signature Support is the old name for the fee based service. Fee based is now called Support.com.

I ask her, sarcastically, what exactly does Signature Support do? Says she doesn't know.. only knows it is next step.

You can imagine, by now, I am pulling pout my hair and ready to throw this notebook out the window.

Well, much to my surprise, the man that answered heard my frustration and desperation... he did a remote takeover.

I've done these before, so know what to expect, except this guy was lightning fast. He did, of course, take me to Network Connections and he double checked the opendns thing. He was in and out so fast... tried a few more things.. went back in and that's when he told me about IPv6.. I said "don't you mean, version 4? He said he thought this was causing the problem... and I don't really know that it was already checked off or checked on. He could have just checked it, ok, back in unchecked it, ok type thing. I'm not really sure.

Once he did it he asked me to try and get in to the site that was giving me problems. Instant in. I then asked him, was it ok to keep the opendns .. should I go back to default. He said he uses that and there was no reason why I had to change back to default. He did say to call again if I had a problem. He also told me, right from the start that this problem is not normally covered by signature support...

Not sure how much assistance I would be offered if i do have additional problems. It is not like you ever get the same guy.

Well. if this news from you, macboat isn't worrying enough. I forgot to mention that when i had that other bad problem with chrome and had to do the restore and new install of Windows 8 and 8.1, the very first sign of trouble is not that serious issue with the mouse and cursor.. it starts with the mouse actions being too rapid.. for instance, if i hit the back button it will take me out instead of taking me back one page. And in email, I can't check the box next to an email to then take an action, such as delete.. it opens it instead. The mouse is too sensitive and yet forceful too?

The mouse is doing this right now.. started this morning, a while ago.... again, i forgot about this being the beginning of bigger problem... just found it extremely annoying until I remembered.

Anyway, thanks again.. too bad I won't be able to get back here when it goes crazy again. Like I said, I very quickly lose ability to control mouse, keyboard and computer.

This is a wonderful thing you guys do.

McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My advice is this

BEFORE you start ESTABLISH a restore point
Control Panel, System
System Protection left pane
and then create button you can name it anything you wish
It should confirm creation of the RP

1. You have uninstalled McAfee using programs and features I presume
Run the Mcafee uninstall tool
following the line here on the link below
Download and run the McAfee Consumer Product Removal (MCPR) tool
https://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331

2. REBOOT

3. Uninstall Norton using the tool on the link below
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133024EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

4. Reboot

5. Check that Windows Defender is enabled
and Windows Firewall
You do NOT use Microsoft Security Essentials on 8.1 and you must NOT attempt to install it
Windows Defender is a full AV product, unobtrusive and regularly updated

and unlike many 3rd party anti-virus products it will not cause conflicts with any aspect of Windows

* 
 If you have any problems please just post*

Here are just FOUR reasons why you should not IMHO use Norton - if the product is a version with these now included as most are
*PC PERFORMANCE OPTIMIZATION
* 
But where other products stop, Norton 360 keeps on going: it offers more than just online security, *keeping your PC in top shape* thanks to its *PC Tuneup *feature, which does the following things, quietly in the background:


*Automatically f**inds and fixes common problems* that make your computer run slower.
MY OPINION - they are ONLY problems as far as Norton is concerned - they may prove not to be problems at all - until Norton attempts to fix these non existing problems


*Gets rid of unnecessary Internet clutter* stored by Internet Explorer and temporary files from applications you run.
MY OPINION - a far safer and more trustworthy method is provided by IE it is called clean browsing history and if you so wish other rules may be set on Tools, Internet options, general tab


*Removes* stale and erroneous Windows registry entries.
MY OPINION - NEVER allow any program to clean - edit your registry. Windows from 7 but especially 8 does it very well. These stale and erroneous entries that Norton finds are ONLY stale by their calculations.


*Defragments your hard drive(s)* for faster data writing and access.
MY OPINION - defrag on windows XP was quite honestly not very good. ON 8 it is automatic, it includes optimize - that is NOT the same as TRIM on an SSD and there is no chance that it will damage the file system. ANY third party defrag on Windows 8 stands the risk of corrupting the Volume Shadow Copy files used for system restore and indeed, in the worst case scenario - far from defragging - it actually fragments the drive further.
Without getting too technical - this is because of the way Windows 8 manages the file system.


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> My advice is this
> 
> BEFORE you start ESTABLISH a restore point
> Control Panel, System
> ...


Macboat,
I appreciate that you are offering all of this very useful information and help. I do have questions. I like to ask the questions BEFORE I have problems.;0

1st question..I'm assuming that in setting a RP following the above instructions.. I would then see that option for the set point date when I went to do a restore? Would you mind explaining to me why i should do this, exactly. I mean.. how do i even know when to set it? If I were to create it today, does the RP always show as an option for todays date? And considering the fact that my mouse is already getting wonky on me, do I even want to pick today as a RP date?.Also, I went into Systems Protection and it shows 3 things 1st is OS (C System and it shows protection is on
then it lists Data (D and Restore right below Data, both listed as Protection Off.

So, I see where it says to create a restore point for the systems that are showing as protected and once I do that, will it then be listed as an option? For instance if on that same System Protection I was to click on System Restore after having set up my own named RP, I would now find that in a list of dates/options? Please explain why this would be beneficial to me. I trust your advice and judgement...I just ask a lot of questions...it is how I process things. I need to know WHY I am doing something. I need to at least try to understand the reasoning if not the technical details, as well. Best case scenario for me, is both. My DM told me my very first word wasn't momma, or even, no..it was why ;0

Are the Data (D and Restore supposed to be protected, too?

Ok.. on to the McAfee.. it is not even listed under installed programs in my control panel. I think I remember that it has a bad reputation when it comes to trying to ditch it. So, are you saying I could, still possibly have McAfee installed? I don't remember how, exactly I uninstalled it. Are you saying that I should run the McAfee Uninstall tool, anyway? If so, I will

I would do that 1st and then I would follow the link for removing Norton (ya know, while trying to fix this problem.. I did double check Norton AV.. it DID find 3 tracking cookies and then removed them.. AND, after it removed them I was able to get back in to my credit union.. but only the one time. As soon as I logged out, I couldn't get back in. I then reran a Norton scan.. it found nothing. And I am assuming that it would have found those 3 tracking cookies anyway, just as soon as it ran the normally scheduled scan...I've never had a virus on this notebook. Also, as was suggested on the Chrome Forum, I installed Malwarebytes and ran a scan.. it found one piece of malware? I'm confused because after it asked me what I wished to do with it...I chose quarantined.. it listed it as non-malware BEFORE sending it to quarantine. Coincidentally, or not? The malware thing was for a Wi-fi hot spot finder thing that i downloaded from the windows store quite awhile ago.. and IIRC, it wasn't really the hotspot finder that was bad it was bundled, somehow, with this thing. And I had a very, very hard time trying to uninstall this thing... mainly because I think, IIRC, I inadvertently chose some option other than uninstall when I went to get rid of it. After that.. it still remained in the list of installed programs, but highlighting it and then clicking uninstall had no effect. In any case, it is now gone, for sure. I checked. Malwarebytes must have removed it and then quarantined it...

I was going to say that Norton has been working pretty good for me.. but, I suppose it should have picked up that piece of malware that Mbytes found?

Anyway, I will uninstall it and then I'm assuming that Windows Defender will just be enabled, right? I will check for it.. I know where to find it. Cuz, you can't have WD while having Norton or McAfee, too (I think..mcafee, norton i know for sure). So, it will just show that WD is now protecting my computer, right?

Oh, and thanks.. I did know that Windows Essentials was not for 8.1...I forgot about that. Easy to do, since I don't use any Windows based protection.

Ya still with me, after all that, macboat? LOl Thanks for hanging in if you are. No hard feelings if you aren't.
I could talk a starving dog off a meat wagon!

McE


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Oops! Sorry, obviously I never saw this edited post. We overlapped. Will go read now. 

UK, huh? My DH is British born. Peterborough.

Now that I know the time distance I appreciate this help even more. 
Again, this forum is so unlike any other....it's actually responsive.. I love that you follow up with the SOLVED or UNSOLVED thing. And I guess the reason it is most impressive is that it's voluntary and it puts any of the "official" help forums to shame! Although, I think I'm probably pushing the limits! Don't want to wear this out.

I will now go read the rest of your post and also check to see if you might have already addressed the issues/questions I asked of you in my last post.. 

thanks again,

McE


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Oops! Sorry, obviously I never saw this edited post. We overlapped. Will go read now. 

UK, huh? My DH is British born. Peterborough.

Now that I know the time distance I appreciate this help even more. 
Again, this forum is so unlike any other....it's actually responsive.. I love that you follow up with the SOLVED or UNSOLVED thing. And I guess the reason it is most impressive is that it's voluntary and it puts any of the "official" help forums to shame! Although, I think I'm probably pushing the limits! Don't want to wear this out.

I will now go read the rest of your post and also check to see if you might have already addressed the issues/questions I asked of you in my last post.. 

thanks again,

McE

Ah, now I know how my previous double post happened (i edited it to remove it).. even though it took me well over 29 seconds to write that quick post...I got up to let my dogs out, among other things... I got that "you must wait 29 seconds between previous posts to post again. Please wait 29 seconds and try again.

So, even the super smart Tech Guys can have glitches and hiccups, too 

MY goodness not only is this forum responsive, extremely helpful it is also especially efficient. I just now saw (I can see the beginning of your post just below this one even as I type!) you have already posted a reply to my post asking all the questions about the RP and McAfee and Norton. At this rate I feel if I don't give this a rest we will be spending all the time chasing each other! lol


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is good practice always to set a restore point before making such changes
Create the RP for C
Presuming you only have C and D drives listed as available for Protection and unless you have changed something which I presume you have not - you may leave D turned off for this purpose


You will not see McAfee in the programs list because you have uninstalled it. However to ensure ALL of McAfee is removed run the tool


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> It is good practice always to set a restore point before making such changes
> Create the RP for C
> Presuming you only have C and D drives listed as available for Protection and unless you have changed something which I presume you have not - you may leave D turned off for this purpose
> 
> You will not see McAfee in the programs list because you have uninstalled it. However to ensure ALL of McAfee is removed run the tool


C is listed 1st.......Protected
then D....................protection off
then under that Restore...................protection off All 3 are in the same box listed 
1
2
3
without the actual numbers

Ok, I'm off to read all of your posts to me,....I've been doing nothing but trying to catch up with you. Later on, I will run the McAfee removal tool and do the same with Norton and then i will be sure to see that WD is enabled.. also, will now go through the list of your other, most helpful, suggestions.


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Please QUERY any of my advice, that you do not understand.
I will do my best to respond to your posts, as soon as possible. Please bear in mind any time difference, I am in the UK.

Hey macboat,
McAfee is gone. Norton, too. I went and enabled Windows Defender and everything listed under the Security Tab is either ON or OK. Until it gets to Network Access Protection OFF
Should it be?

Also, will I see that WD is working to protect my incoming and outgoing email? How do I know it's on?

Thank you, very much, for your patience and help.

McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Windows Defender = what it does and does not do

see 25 on here please and for any other details re Defender
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...tion-and/f1e00106-6687-4efe-9ec0-ed9f72fabb92

Whilst I look at the rest of your query - please tell me how you think it is now running after the changes

NAP should be set manual in services - that is Control Panel Admin tools Services.
You do not need it on the home computer accessing the network through your own modem/router
Leave it set manual
It will show OFF as it does now
The Network Access Protection (NAP) agent service collects and manages health information for client computers on a network. Information collected by NAP agent is used to make sure that the client computer has the required software and settings. If a client computer is not compliant with health policy, it can be provided with restricted network access until its configuration is updated. Depending on the configuration of health policy, client computers might be automatically updated so that users quickly regain full network access without having to manually update their computer.

The service can be left to be configured to start manually.

It is concerned with computers on a domain, not yours at home
*In a domain:*


One or more computers are servers. Network administrators use servers to control the security and permissions for all computers on the domain. This makes it easy to make changes because the changes are automatically made to all computers.
If you have a user account on the domain, you can log on to any computer on the domain without needing an account on that computer.
There can be hundreds or thousands of computers.
The computers can be on different local networks.


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Whilst I look at the rest of your query - please tell me how you think it is now running after the changes


Gee, when I first read that, I thought it was sort of a strange question. I mean, I just got rid of the AV program and switched on Windows Defender. Why would there be any changes with anything else..especially something I could detect.

And, then...I realized something has changed. My mouse problems are gone. I can check off an email without it opening. My back button now only takes me back 1 step instead of multiple steps backward. Other than that..hhmm, maybe it's working a bit faster.

Now, there has been another change and it has to do with my original problem. I was able to log into my bank...but, because I had cleared my browser/history/cookies etc., the site made me go through extra security requirements to log on....nothing unusual in that. What it does is has you log innagain with username and pw and hen it brings up my phone number and they want to use an automated system to call my number with a secuirity code which i then type into the extra security log in page. And here's the problem.. it wouldn't give let the verification process go through.... IOW, it couldn't complete or even start the automated call. I thought it wasn't much of a big deal... but, the bank was closed, so had to wait until today to call about this. The person who had been helping me with my problem with getting in was off today... the other person is not tech or security savvy at all. Anyway, he said he would call their IT dept. and get back to me. In the meantime, I decided to see if IE would let me into the site... at this point I was assuming if I did get in, the extra security precautions would still apply. Well, to my huge surprise, not only did I get in, it did want me to go through extra security.. but the telephone verification, the automated system went right through. From there, I was able to access my account.

Now, I know what you're thinking. And you're partly right. I should be relieved and hugely grateful that I'm finally able to access it. BUT.. here's the thing... and this is really nagging at me. This shows me that there is still some sort of problem with my Chrome browser...don't know if you recall, but when I could not access the website before disabling the Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6) which allowed me to gain access to the website, I also couldn't get in through either IE or Firefox.

Before i made the judgement call to tell the bank that I did access it through IE, they wanted me to change proxy servers? I think that is what its called. This was after going into settings on Chrome, Privacy Settings>Content Settings and making sure that my list of enabled matched what they said should be enabled.

This kid, knows NOTHING, at all, less, way less than I do, about IT and Tech... I told him I wasn't going to start messing with the proxy settings.

The thing is... I've had tech problems with this banks site, specifically, the automated verification system failing to launch. And they just over rode it and got me in. BUT, now that I've told them that I was having such trouble for 2 weeks now, they insist there is no other way in.

So, any ideas? I mean... it seems like it is some sort of conflict/problem with Chrome because I can get in through IE now....which means that the auto verification system works.

Part of me just wants to forget about this and just use IE when I want to access it.... but like I said, this seems to show that there is still some sort of bug or something, a glitch with Chrome and how it interacts with this website. A website that previous to this problem, I accessed, using my Chrome Browser every day.

The only possible thing I can think of that MIGHT have changed, because I changed nothing, no settings, no nothing before this problem started, would be if my version of Chrome updated... i'm using version 33... and you probably know, updates are automatic, therefore, I wouldn't really know when it changed from 32. Although, now that I think of it, it was fairly recent... how recent I can't say for sure. But I remember checking to see what version of Chrome I was running.

Anyway, would love to hear your thoughts if you don't mind, macboat.

Thanks,
McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. As you use it over the next couple of days I am sure you will notice that things are running more smoothly
Referring to my post 16 - 4 reasons - you do not need any of that rubbish and there is most honestly no other way to describe it on Windows 8.1. Sooner or later it will ruin your system.
That is not to single out Norton, it is only MY OPINION of such gimmicks that are these days more and more often packaged with anti virus programs.


2. Do not use any 3rd part defrag leave it to windows.
Check a couple of time during the next week or so, as if all is well windows should be looking after it for you
YOU SHOULD never need to defrag it, as it is done automatically when necessary on windows 8.1


3. I am not taking the easy way out, but I would use IE for the site you are having problems with.
If you like Chrome stay with it, by all means.


I will read the post in detail when I get chance to see what if any idea I have on why Chrome is a problem on that site on 8.1
That said I am NOT well versed in Chrome.
I am an IE only person


Many banking sites in the UK have a security program called Trusteer which they offer to clients as a free download. Dos St.Johns offer this and have you installed it.


DO NOT please install it if you have NOT done so even if it is offered.


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Fair enough, Macboatmaster!
I appreciate all the help you've given me. You know, it's been quite awhile since I used IE as my browser....maybe I should give it another shot. The thing is, it looks so different now, and I seem to have forgotten how to use it. Just general laziness, I guess.

Which is funny because even though I hated Windows 8..actually, it was more the fact that I first became acquaintanced with it while having to learn how to use a brand new laptop/notebook instead of my 3 previous desktop computers. But, I was determined to learn it because I felt that tech wise, things were already moving too fast and leaving me behind. That's the main reason I didn't use any of the programs designed to mimic Windows 7 or XP...And I went straight to 8.1 right away.

Could i ask you for one more thing, please? The biggest disappointment of the new and new to me ASUS notebook was the color. My old PC had colors that were very, very true to life. The color on this is garish and has an awful blue undertone. One of the first things I did was try to find out how to fix it and where that was located on Windows 8.I have gone to Color Management>Advanced>Display Calibration>Calibrate Display
The problem is it doesn't last....every time I restart the computer or even just open the browser, the color is right back to where it started. It took me awhile to realize that i could just go in and click Reload Current Calibrations instead of having to go through the whole Calibrate Display process... still, why does the color keep reverting back? It is more than annoying to me. I spend the majority of my time on the web at decorating and design related things. So, as you can imagine, color is very important. And, yes, I know that people say that you shouldn't rely on the color you see online to actually be the same in reality. But like I said, my old Dell computer running XP had very very true to life color.

Btw, the dialog box Use Windows Display Calibration is checked by default... and it doesn't allow me to uncheck it. Not that I know what that would actually do. I was just nosing around trying to fix this, that's all. You don't learn unless you are willing to explore. 

Anyway, small thing, I know. If you know of a fix I would love to hear it.

Thanks again for everything, macboat!

McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

While I look at your last please answer that question on my last - see below please



> Many banking sites in the UK have a security program called Trusteer which they offer to clients as a free download. Dos St.Johns offer this and have you installed it. DO NOT please install it if you have NOT done so even if it is offered


Do you have an application called
ASUS Splendid utility
it should be on your list of programs - open it and set it normal - see if that makes a difference.
It could be named Asus splendid video enhancement technology


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry I'm just now able to get back to you, macboat
Hhmmm, I don't know if mt bank uses that. I just checked out the online banking and I didn't see it..I did see an icon/logo for something called Digital Insight. I don't remember whether I had to download any sort of program to be able to access this. I don't think so. And, IIRC, I know there was mention of _something to let you know that this was, indeed, a safe and secure site. I think I just had to go through a longish registration full of security measures as you went through the many steps?

I do have that ASUS Splendid Video Enhancement listed. But...here's the thing, when I go into programs>programs and Features it says to click on a program and then click to uninstall, change or repair. I only see the uninstall option. I just tried it, thankfully, I got a warning dialog box asking me if I was sure I want to uninstall? So, am I in the wrong place. If I right click on the Windows Icon and it brings up the new "start" menu.. whether I click control panel or programs and features I end up at the same place. How do open this program to check normal is enabled?

Boy, I bet you wished you had just scrolled on by about 100 posts ago, eh? lol Sorry, hopefully this will be the last problem.

McE_


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK re the first query - you would know if you were offered Trusteer, as you have to agree and install it
It is used by many banking sites in the UK and elsewhere. The reason I asked was that is known for causing problems when used with another AV program

Re the Asus Splendid Video enhancement. you do not want to go to programs and features
go computer open C drive then you should see the folders windows, users and program files
Is it there - 
if so open it from there

or from desktop press windows key once to take you to metro screen and type - ( I do appreciate there is no where to type - trust me) Splendid video enhancement
screen will change if it has not found it click apps as search area and see if it finds it then
Alternatively I am sure the Asus user manual will tell you how to access it


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi, Things were crazy around here....couldn't get back here till now. Sorry.
I found the ASUS SVE...it is in the ASUS folder/program on my desktop..... it is already set for normal.
But, thanks for that info. I didn't even know that was there.
Trying to find it by going to Metro and typing it in got me nowhere...it brought up mentions of it on the internet. Same as if you did a search. It did not search my computer.

I guess I'll have to ask my credit union if I had to DL any sort of security software program. I don't know why I don't remember. And yet, for some reason, the more i think of it, the more it sounds familiar. I see no icon or sign of it, at all, at the website. 

Thanks, macboat

McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If it is installed it will be in add remove programs
It is called Trusteer or Rapport

http://www.trusteer.com/products/trusteer-rapport

If it is not there it is not installed

Go back to that SVE and try the other modes - see if that solves the colour problem


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi macboat,
It isn't listed under programs..but, I think I might have an even bigger problem. I just, now, noticed that Windows Essentials IS listed under programs..I have no idea how it got there. I didn't notice it before this.. and I was just in there looking through the programs for the ASUS SVE. It is one of the first programs listed, too. Right underneath it is listed is Windows Driver Package -ASUS ATP Mouse.
Both were installed (were they bundled, somehow, ya think) on the same date not that long ago, actually. 12/05/13??

I knew that if I had Norton installed, I couldn't have Windows Defender (Or other AV programs from MS) What should I do. You emphasized so adamantly that I was not to install WE, that it is not for use with Windows 8? 8.1, too... I didn't scroll through this to check. I just hightailed it back here as soon as I saw it listed.

I feel really bad.. it is one thing after another. I never intended for all of this trouble. Sorry.

McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Windows Essentials is NOT Microsoft Security Essentials

http://www.microsoft.com/oem/en-gb/...ows-essentials-overview.aspx#fbid=nqdVqpc8gcX


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

"Windows Essentials is NOT Microsoft Security Essentials"

Sorry, I was just so frustrated having to go through all these steps and processes, looking for, yet, more problems, that I, like...totally, freaked when the first thing I saw was ESSENTIALS!! It was like on Lost In Space... "Danger, Danger, Will Robinson". Lol Alright, a bit of a stretch, but _still

Thank you, yet again, macboatmaster!

On a side note, I will play around with the other options in SVE, but, the color tone is not exactly the problem.. ...I AM able to correct it through color management>calibrate display. The problem is the correction doesn't stick.

Oh, and you are right, everything is running much smoother and quicker, now!

McE_


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If when you have tried the settings in the Asus SVE it is not fixed post back
I know you said you correct it with calibrate display but I though you also said that it still kept changing back
It is reported that this does occur with Asus SVE that resets it to whatever that setting is


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

I know you said you correct it with calibrate display but I though you also said that it still kept changing back

Yes, that is what I said. After going through his problem of calibrating the display and then having it revert back to the awful color tones and getting darned tired of having to do it.. I tried "reload current calibrations"... this readjusts the color tone without having to do a calibrate display.. it, apparently, remembers the adjustments to the color tones that I had entered. However, no matter how I go through this.. as soon as I close the browser or shut down the computer, it reverts back to the awful color tones. INOW, it doesn't "stick" Doing the 'Reload current calibrations" just saves me the time and aggravation of having to readjust/ re calibrate .. it's a bunch of steps..the odd thing is.. some of those steps have to do with flesh tones, contrasts, etc...and they do not require fixing or calibrating. They are right where they should be... it is just the tone of the color... very, very off, with a very blue undertone and even the deepness or conversely the transparency of the color is just bad. 

And since I use my computer for all things relating to design, decorating and paint colors and have done the same on my last 2 computers, desktops both. My last computer was an ASUS also, the hard drive crashed when it was less than 3 months old... and the color tones were just as bad on that one. 

Since all of this was so new to me, windows 8, a touch pad and just switching from a desktop pc with a separate monitor, I just thought maybe it had something to do with the way the screen is lit? Even my DH who I told you is a complete technophobe commented on how garish the colors were. And he noticed that my old desktop computers had great, accurate true to life color.

Also, it is a curious thing, but if I take my cursor down below the scroll bar/arrows on the right side of my screen and hit the task bar... before that act of moving outside of the browser window sends me to the "desktop" it changes color tones. The open tabs at the top of my screen instantly change from a more goldish brownish tone right back to the blue. If I take my cursor to the task bar and do a right click, it also turns those tabs blue...I can keep moving back and forth from within the open browser window to the task bar and right clicking it will change color.
So, as you can imagine, if those stupid charms on the charms bar popping out whenever you get too close to the right side of the screen isn't maddening enough... it also easily throws me to my desktop AND changes back to that awful blue tones!

So, I will go and try changing things up in SVE and see it that helps any. Problem is, I think if it does work (and stops it from undoing the calibrations I have set, the color tones won't be realistic...

We'll see. I'll give it a shot, anyway.

McE


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, good news, I think. I went into SVE and changed it to SOFT and checked it off. Before doing this I left my browser open...as soon as I went back into the open browser I could see that the color tone had changed. The tabs up above also changed.. they are less goldish/brownish. no blue, just a warmish gray tone. I went to some home decor sites and the colors looked great! Very true to life. I also checked out paint colors at Benjamin Moore. I am familiar with the way the colors are SUPPOSED to look. They looked good, too.

Now, I closed out the browser and then opened it again. The colors still looked great and the tabs remained the same good, tone!

But, if I inadvertently stray, somewhat, outside of the browser window into the task bar area it will change back to the unnatural blueish tones.

This is the first time I ever opened up my browser and didn't have to click on color management>advanced> display calibration>calibrate display

Also, the colors within (the text boxes) that dialog box that are set by default, they are now that warmish gray tone.. they were blueish before, too.

McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So if you are now happy will you please mark it solved by clicking the mark solved button on your post


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi macboat,
I'd be very happy to mark THIS problem solved. I wasn't sure whether I was supposed to do that, or not. I never expected this to turn into 3 pages. But, the original problem with my bank still remains. Yes, I can access it through IE, it would be great to do that using Chrome, as well. I guess I just feel there has to be something more to this and whatever it is, how do I know that it won't cause more problems or the same type of problem to other sites?

Anyway, I thank you, very much for all of your help. You've been great. Not once were you condescending or patronizing.. or scolding. Nothing but helpful.

I'll mark this SOLVED, just as you asked.

McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry forgot about not being able to get in using Chrome

On your desktop I presume you have a shortcut to Chrome
right click it and click send to desktop create shortcut

So now you have two shortcuts to Chrome
On the one you have just created right click that one and click properties
In the window that opens on the shortcut tab is the line entry for the target

add to the target this

"-incognito"

without the quotes and with a space before the -
so in otherwords if the target now reads

Google\Chrome\Application\Chrome.exe
it will then read

*Google\Chrome\Application\Chrome.exe -incognito*

then click apply and ok

Reboot enter Chrome using the incognito mode and see if you can access the site


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

No good. I did was you asked and created a desktop shortcut using your directions. Right clicked>properties>target box and typed in exactly what you wrote.

This is what it looks like, exactly, in that box
"Crogram Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe"

to which I added (space)-incognito

which now made it look, exactly, like this
"Crogram Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe -incognito"
Those quote marks were already there

When I then click APPLY, I get a pop-up dialog box that says
The name 'Crogram Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe -incognito' specified in the Target box is not valid. Make sure the path and file name are correct

Now what?

McE


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, this page/tab was left open...but I just tried to get into other sites and this is the message i'm getting

WTF!!

The server at forums.gardenweb.com can't be found, because the DNS lookup failed. DNS is the network service that translates a website's name to its Internet address. This error is most often caused by having no connection to the Internet or a misconfigured network. It can also be caused by an unresponsive DNS server or a firewall preventing Google Chrome from accessing the network.
Check your Internet connection.
Check any cables and reboot any routers, modems, or other network devices you may be using.
Check your DNS settings.
Contact your network administrator if you're not sure what this means.
Try disabling network prediction.
Go to the Chrome menu > Settings > Show advanced settings... and deselect "Predict network actions to improve page load performance." If this does not resolve the issue, we recommend selecting this option again for improved performance.
Allow Chrome to access the network in your firewall or antivirus settings.
If it is already listed as a program allowed to access the network, try removing it from the list and adding it again.
If you use a proxy server...
Check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server: Go to the Chrome menu > Settings > Show advanced settings... > Change proxy settings... > LAN Settings and deselect "Use a proxy server for your LAN".
Error code: ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

never mind....it is gone now, whatever it was. I got that message on more than one site.

Back to where we were before I, once again, so rudely interrupted ;0

McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try changing the added on line to


--incognito


so that is the space and then the change is --incognito


eg a double hyphen


does that work


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

hey macboat,
while I was waiting to hear from you are was doing busy work...I happened to be using One Drive>Word Online
I was in the middle of creating a document.

My computer went all crazy on me. Remember way back in this thread I told you about this... all of a sudden if I try and open a new page it does nothing but open that page, over and over again in a new tab.. it doesn't let me type..if i hit a key it takes me somewhere else. For instance, I was in the middle of correcting a typo... so I backspaced to erase it. I then lost the ability to have the text show up (and at this point, I hadn't caught on that my computer was going crazy again), I tried to click on one of the commands up in the ribbon (please don't hold me to the accurate terms... word, and one drive are all new to me) to get out of this document...instead it opened a smaller window to the left side of the doc which brought up history and a function that would search and find a word WTF!

That is when I tried to type in my open tab outlook... hit new.. took me right out of outlook.

Anyway, I think you can get the picture.. I am unable to do very little. Even finding system restore was difficult. When I did It brought up the dialog box and it showed the last windows update in the restore point date. It always shows the last windows update. This one was just installed today.. I just checked there were 3.

I checked off show more restore points and saw my personal restore that you had me create... I chose it and the restore started. I think I should have known something was wrong because the restore did NOT take forever.. they usually do. Anyway, no sooner than it was done and it was showing my lock screen, I go to click it to bring in my WTF is the next screen called??? I'm really aggravated right now....and I get a pop up dialog box telling me that the system restore was not successful and that no changes were made to my computer! So much for creating my own personal restore point.

Anyway, the odd thing is is that once I signed in and opened my browser (Chrome.. before I did the system restore, IE would have been just as screwed up) everything is now back to normal! What is wrong with this computer? This is the 3rd time this has happened... and I could not even seek help.... it won't let me type. I tried, this window was still open.. as soon as I hit reply it threw me somewhere else. Out of this tab.

When I opened chrome, I got the option to restore the browser because it was shut down incorrectly.

Anyway, this is maddening.. and I can't even ask for help while it is happening.

FWIW, I do think it has something to do with the windows updates.

Any ideas? I was wondering if I even knew someone who could do a system remote repair thing.. would I even be able to help get the process started? I can open computer programs and things, just can't type or use the browser. I really, really need help in fixing this. It's a huge PIA

Oh, and it always just comes out of nowhere! This is the first time this has ever happened.. by that I mean I come back and it is perfectly normal... course, the system restore always went through the other 2 times... but this makes little sense... I mean, the restore failed (Why? Who cares, at this point.. it seems to be a blessing in disguise) and yet, now things are back to normal.

McE

This is ridiculous! It seems we are heading into page 4! I am so sorry for all this trouble!


McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I hope you do not think I am being unhelpful in any way, but I have absolutely not a clue, as to where to even start.

My opinion would be to stick with IE - There have been numerous reports over time that Firefox, Chrome and others do not always sit well with Windows 8/8.1

I am not saying for one moment that the problem is the other browser per se, but there is little doubt that 8 and 8.1 have so many differences to previous OS that many of these third party applications cannot keep pace with the changes made by some of the updates

There have been reported instances that Chrome has sometimes not managed to keep pace and they have had to issue a patch to circumvent problems following an update.

Does Chrome open with that amended --
and can you then access the bank

If not take out the --incognito and replace it with

*--disable-extensions*

*see if then opens and you can access the site*


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, macboat, there's good new and bad news. The bad news is that the --incognito failed. So did the --disable-extensions.

The crazy news is that just for fun I went to my credit union for oh, about the hundredth time, and just like before, I got in.. I logged on, and once again, it wanted to do the security verification because I had wiped my browser/cookies/history so I got the telephone verification notification thing....only this time when I clicked yes, telephone me...it did! Gave me the access code and Voila!

So, my original problem seems to, finally, be solved. 'Course, you can call me crazy, but i don't really consider somethin' fixed if it wasn't repaired. IOW, I think it's only a matter of time before this gives me trouble again.

The computer going crazy thing that just happened.. I knew since the second time, that it was only a matter of time before it happened again.

I think I, reluctantly, have to agree with you, at this point. I should probably say goodbye to Chrome. Should I uninstall it? 
The only reason I even installed it to begin with is because of a website of forums that I frequent has horrendous pop up ads and adblock plus wasn't available for IE. Now, as far as I know, that is still the case. Whenever I see complaints in the forums about the ads, people post that if they are using firefox or chrome with adblock plus extension they do not see any of that crap. Hideous crap, every annoying kind of ad you can imagine.

Plus, like I said, it's been so long and having to learn all this Windows 8 and 8.1 and using this ASUS Notebook was a pia, and add to that when you are still feeling your way around trying to find everything, you get major problems and the computer just goes crazy and you not only don't know why.. you can't remember, exactly, everything you did or didn't do during previous trouble. Well, I didn't realize how little I remembered inn regards to settings, functions and even tools/extensions for IE... 

I can tell you, it doesn't look at all like it did when I use to use IE exclusively. I guess I'm going to have to blindly learn all over again.

Thanks, so much, for all your help.

I'm afraid you won't be entirely rid of me, though. I suspect I may have questions in regards to IE.

Please advise if I need to uninstall Chrome. I will take and follow whatever you advise.

McE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Which IE are you accessing the IE from the metro tiles or the IE from the desktop

If from the Metro - tiles screen - right click the IE and click pin to taskbar and if it is not already there pin to start, then open from taskbar and you will be in the traditional IE, as against the IE opened from the tiles


----------



## McE (Apr 5, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> Which IE are you accessing the IE from the metro tiles or the IE from the desktop
> 
> If from the Metro - tiles screen - right click the IE and click pin to taskbar and if it is not already there pin to start, then open from taskbar and you will be in the traditional IE, as against the IE opened from the tiles


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

All you have sent me is a quote of my post
There is no need to click on quote just click on reply and post your message


----------

